# Homesteader v.s. Suburbanite



## Bradlamby (Nov 19, 2004)

What is the deference in the 2 plows. Besides that Homesteader is made by Fisher and Suburbanite is made by Western. And how much do they cost?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

1 is red and the other is yellow other than that they are the same plow.Got my homesteader for 2400.


----------



## Bradlamby (Nov 19, 2004)

What is kind of truck is your homesteader on?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Its a 2004 Ford F150 lariat 4x4 supercab.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Another pic


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Isn't the suburbanite and homesteader pretty close to being the same thing? What is really different about them?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

lownrangr said:


> Isn't the suburbanite and homesteader pretty close to being the same thing? What is really different about them?


About as close as you can get. They are different colors, though:
Western - Red
Fisher - Yellow


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

The Western is about $200 - $300 more then the fisher.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I have noticed the price difference to.I guess red plastic is more than yellow plastic.


----------



## Bradlamby (Nov 19, 2004)

Over all is it a good plow? I'm doing my Alie and My dads bar. Or should i go bigger?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

what king of truck do you have.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

How large are the two areas?


----------



## Bradlamby (Nov 19, 2004)

a jimmy and the both are about 100 ft. At the bar all the snow need to be pushed around the corner.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

i would go with the 6 foot 8 inch Fisher Homesteader.Nice and light and will do the job.You should be able to find one new for about 2300.00.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

forgot to mention that fisher makes mounts for the jimmy from 1995 to 2004.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The Homesteader/Suburbanite should be fine for you. I would go with the 7'4" though. There isn't much difference in weight or price. As far as the Fisher or Western choice - choose by the dealer (reputation/parts/service/location) for when you need parts or service.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

The Westerns are running 300.00 more for some reason.


----------



## Bradlamby (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks for all your help guys :waving:


----------

